# MECA 3x Freezefest: Feb 13th. Lebanon, TN.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone going?
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2-13-11TN.pdf


Registration @ 9am.
Judging @ 10am.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I plan on being there for my first show of the year. Hadnt done a show since last summer so Im looking forward to this one.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Can't make it this year. First Freeze Fest I am going to miss since I started MECA. Will be out of town the 9th-12th. Did not want to leave the next AM after being gone 4 days. Would put me in the dog house.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

You should get you a 2nd job. It gets me out of all kinds of things.

"Honey Im going to a show this weekend."

"Youre supposed to cut the grass!"

"But I work 2 jobs."

"Well ok."


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I just work 80 hours at one job.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ boo hoo. 

I'm going to try to make it up but it depends on whether or not I get a sitter that day. And, of course, the weather. If it's actually freezing and raining, then I'm not stepping foot outside my garage.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

You wuss. The first "freezefest", it was pouring snow. We were all huddled around a heat lamp. Ah, good times.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm going to be in Chattanooga that weekend so I may make a detour home.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> You wuss. The first "freezefest", it was pouring snow. We were all huddled around a heat lamp. Ah, good times.


that's right! I heard about how you were convincing everyone to share body heat just so you could play grab ass. lol.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Well yeah, Kirk and Hogan are damn sexy men!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

What happens at FreezeFest..........Stays at freezefest


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> Well yeah, Kirk and Hogan are damn sexy men!


I'll agree I'm sexy, but Kirk....come on


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Now what you said last night.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, that was me....though you were pretty drunk.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Any of you guys coming to Lebanon who need a place to stay, let me know....I work at a hotel & will cut you a break.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I am heading up next saturday afternoon. I hope to have some customers coming with me to help them understand more about the sport and SQ. I need that hotel information if you have a phone number, I will call and reserve a room for 4 people next week.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

scionboxrox said:


> I am heading up next saturday afternoon. I hope to have some customers coming with me to help them understand more about the sport and SQ. I need that hotel information if you have a phone number, I will call and reserve a room for 4 people next week.


Give the hotel a call at 615-444-0505. I've put a block of 10 rooms under Freezefest 2011 for $45 plus tax a night. That price will stay the same for 1-4 people per room, no extra charge. I'm happy to give a break anytime you guys want to come up for an event provided a) I'm not sold out or b) ya'll don't tear up the rooms. 

We are located next to Cracker Barrel in Lebanon. The name of the hotel is the Executive Inn. I look forward to meeting you guys and hopefully getting to attend the event. 

John


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ wow, that's really cool of you to do that.

If the weather turns out alright, I'll be there.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

rockytophigh said:


> Give the hotel a call at 615-444-0505. I've put a block of 10 rooms under Freezefest 2011 for $45 plus tax a night. That price will stay the same for 1-4 people per room, no extra charge. I'm happy to give a break anytime you guys want to come up for an event provided a) I'm not sold out or b) ya'll don't tear up the rooms.
> 
> We are located next to Cracker Barrel in Lebanon. The name of the hotel is the Executive Inn. I look forward to meeting you guys and hopefully getting to attend the event.
> 
> John


That is cool, I think we've stayed there or next to there before.

Matt


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i work 
or i would prob be there, i need to hear a good SQ setup =/


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

We used to get quite a bit for Slammin' & Jammin' since we're right in the middle of Hwy 231 (S. Cumberland). The rooms are ultra clean as we are a corporate hotel who does not advertise to the general public.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

It's AMAZING what you can get in Lebanon for $23


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

PaulD said:


> It's AMAZING what you can get in Lebanon for $23


I shudder......lol.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey don't forget freezefest is tomorrow, I'll probably swing by and trying to listen to a few cars if possible. Especially those in the modified classes and above..


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Im skeered! 

Havent listened to another car since finals '09 and its amazing what my ears can get used to. Aint no telling what Im gonna bring tomorrow. This could be really ugly!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone go?

My daughter has an ear infection and I had to take her to the doctor today so I wasn't able to make it.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve Cook (really nice sounding)
the person with the Red Mazda 3 out of GA (Sorry forgot your name) - for a stock class car, interesting
xB out of Bama - sorry didn't get a chance to hear you car
Rick Wabash
Dodge Ram with the beyma Tweeters (sorry forgot your name)
A Black Camaro in stock Class
A Ford Escape or some small Ford SUV 
A White GMC Tahoe from up north - didn't look into it..

like 8 cars when I left around 1:45pm. would have stuck around a little longer, but alas, I got a car to start one and I got a lot of work to do to be a little competitive. Things have drastically changed over the last few years..

Speaking of, I was hoping you would be there to I can get some ear time on a bitone car.. Maybe next time..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ well, you should have a chance to hear a lot of cars if you can make it to my gtg in April... 


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...03-north-alabama-gtg-4-april-16th-2011-a.html


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I got the sub on monday, I got the MDF today. Hopefully I can finish up all the stuff in the next couple of weeks.

Kinda too bad, this would have been the nicest weather for freezefest yet


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ well, you should have a chance to hear a lot of cars if you can make it to my gtg in April...
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...03-north-alabama-gtg-4-april-16th-2011-a.html


dont forget to post that a little before it happens, i have family down there i can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. i have to go right through Decatur woot!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

We had 8 SQ cars. Steve took best of show by a whopping 10 points. I had 2nd highest. I'M SICK OF BEING 2ND ALL THE TIME!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> dont forget to post that a little before it happens, i have family down there i can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. i have to go right through Decatur woot!


You mean bump it? Because I've already got a thread about it in the link provided. I is . :blush:


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> You mean bump it? Because I've already got a thread about it in the link provided. I is . :blush:


yes bump it, as its 2 months away, ill forget by then


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For sure. Those kind of threads have a way to making it to the top now and again.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i posted in it, and am subscribed. thanks for hosting it btw and couldnt be more perfect of a location for me


----------

